# Encima / Todavía



## Dankgerit

Ambas palabras en español se usan para expresar, como llamarlo... exceso, ironía . Bueno, la verdad no sabría explicarlo quizá lo entiendan con el ejemplo:

- Mario todos los días llega tarde, *y todavía* se atreve a decir que es muy responsable.
- Mario todos los días llega tarde, *y encima* se atreve a decir que es muy responsable.

- No me está saliendo bien nada; mis calificaciones van mal, *y todavía* en casa me esperan problemas.
-No me está saliendo bien nada; mis calificaciones van mal, *y encima* en casa me esperan problemas. 

El punto es... como se expresa eso en italiano?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo diría: 
e per di più
e oltretutto.


----------



## hosec

¿Y con "inoltre"?

...pero no estoy seguro


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, sí, también "inoltre" está bien, pero yo entiendo que "y encima" por ejemplo es un poco más fuerte que "además". Es así?


----------



## hosec

Sí. No. No sé... _Y encima, y además, y todavía, y aun con eso, y con todo_... son bastante similares en su significado: marcan cierto tipo de relación opositiva entre las partes que conectan.
Puede que _y encima_ sea un poco más rotundo... pero no mucho.

Entonces _inoltre_ vale, ¿no?


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, de hecho me explicaron que "encima" es un poquito más fuerte..
Sí, "inoltre" no está mal, pero es un poco formal en mi opinión..es decir, yo no lo diría en un contexto coloquial. En su lugar usaría "e oltretutto".


----------



## dinube

addiritura ?


----------



## Dankgerit

Oh, si me quedo con *"oltretutto"* que literalmente diría *encima de todo*, creo de hecho que también en español, con el mismo sentido de las anteriores se dice así... _y encima de todo_. Así que esa encaja bien en mi estructura mental.

Entonces diría; Mario sempre arriva in ritardo *e oltretutto* dice di essere molto responsabile... estoy bien o queda demás la conjunción "e" ?

Tante grazie .


----------



## Silvia10975

_Oltretutto_ queda muy bien aquí, pero ten en cuenta _addirittura_ que se usa también, como dijo Dinube.
Ciao!
Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Es verdad, "addirittura" queda muy bien!


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, Irene, tienes razón, 'y encima' es un poquito más fuerte (más negativo) que 'y además'. 
*Y encima* introduce un elemento nuevo y *negativo* que no se considera decisivo en el relato. 
*Y además* añade un elemento nuevo que no se considera decisivo en el relato, pero *no es necesariamente negativo*.
Ejemplos:
Es caro y encima de mala calidad /  !Y encima se queja!
Es caro y además no lo necesitamos.

Addirittura no creo que signifique 'y encima/y además', sino 'nada menos/ hasta, incluso (=perfino)
Traducciones de mi diccionarioer di più/per giunta/ inoltre:
"Le quitaron todo y encima le pegaron."
_"Gli tolsero tutto e inoltre/per giunta/per di più lo bastonarono"._


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, a mí me parece que "addirittura" se puede usar también en el sentido de "y encima"...bueno, es una mía impresión..a ver qué opinan los otros italianos..


----------



## Neuromante

En algunos casos se traducirían como "E poi" como en el ejemplo indicado de "Y encima se queja"  "E poi si ramenta"

Addiritura lo veo más como tradcción de "Y además"

Pero creo que estas expreciones deberían ser consideradas una a una y no dar una correspondencia única.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> En algunos casos se traducirían como "E poi" como en el ejemplo indicado de "Y encima se queja"  "E poi si lamenta"
> 
> Addirittura lo veo más como tradcción de "Y además"
> 
> Pero creo que estas expreciones deberían ser consideradas una a una y no dar una correspondencia única.


 
Tienes razón, depende de cada caso


----------



## Dankgerit

Pero y en el caso de oltretutto... es correcto usarla con conjunción... *e oltretutto?*


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, puedes tranquilamente añadir "e".


----------



## Dankgerit

Entendido... gracias entonces


----------

